# Katie's "Kick Ass" Journal



## katie64 (May 11, 2003)




----------



## katie64 (May 11, 2003)




----------



## katie64 (May 11, 2003)




----------



## katie64 (May 11, 2003)




----------



## katie64 (May 11, 2003)




----------



## lina (May 11, 2003)

Wow katie, I commend you to taking care of yourself and trying to fight your health problems by diet and exercise and trying to go do drugfree route.  Sorry about reading about your lupus...I heard that medication can suck (add weight gain) so I don't blame you for not wanting to start that yet, esp. since you are not a severe case.

I guess if you want to add cals but stay low on carbs, you'll need to up the protein and the fats then.  Didn't w8 and Dp work on a diet with you? What happened to that?


----------



## katie64 (May 11, 2003)




----------



## katie64 (May 11, 2003)




----------



## katie64 (May 11, 2003)




----------



## katie64 (May 12, 2003)

.


----------



## katie64 (May 12, 2003)

..


----------



## Twin Peak (May 12, 2003)

The best sources of protein when on a keto diet are as follows:

Fish/Salmon
Whole Eggs
Steak
Chicken
Tuna with whole mayo
Cottage Cheese

You should easily be able to add 800 kcals from that list.

Good luck.


----------



## katie64 (May 12, 2003)

.........


----------



## katie64 (May 12, 2003)

I'm outta here for a while........................SYL


----------



## sara (May 12, 2003)

kaite... come on girl start saying something


----------

